
Tim Bray on Music and Money - fogus
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/08/23/On-Music
======
azgolfer
Funny how people who have no involvement whatsoever in the music business seem
to know all about it and how to fix it. Take a look at Led Zeppelin. In 1969
they recorded LZI on their own dollar, signed a great record deal and always
owned all their music. What is it that has prevented everyone since then from
following that model ? "Information wants to be free" Information has wants ?
LOL

